# Atv Cab



## clap (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a nylon Cab , but has anybody here built a cab for there atv. Or just made doors to close off the nylon type cabs off better to cut down on the air.
clap


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i did a couple years ago,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

here's some pics of my set up.

it had a side zipper door which was a super pain to get to zip shut so I changed it up that the whole cab hinges off the back rack to get in and out.









the white pipe is what I added so that I can have it hinge off the back








here how to get in and out.


----------



## srusson4 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, that looks pretty sweet! It's exactly like a side by side, what did you do for your windshield (iplowsno)? I'm using vinyl, but I've had some problems with it. 
http://diywoodprojects.net/diy-atv-cab/


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

srusson4,

nice work

though maybe I'd spring for a sheet of plexi Glass for the front window?

Its on my to due list some day to build a ATV cab like yours for now I have my bug cab that works when I need it to.

keep on posting back!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I used plexi on mine,, 
seeing I don't play ride my quad anymore, oh I still ride I got a handful of grandsons now so we roll 90's and 50's now!!

I'm gonna build a cage around it and make it a side by side!!


----------

